# 5 channel receiver with 5 channel inputs



## lhorwinkle (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a twelve-year-old Yamaha 5.1 receiver. It has 5-channel discrete input.

I want to replace it ... but it seems that receivers today no longer have the discrete inputs. Those seem to have gone away with the 2011 or 2012 model year.

Am I wrong? Are there new ones that meet my requirement?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Availability of analog inputs depends on your budget. 5.1 inputs are gone but 7.1 inputs are provided on many of the more expensive AVRs and pre/pros. For example, they're available on Yamaha's Aventage series (rx-a1040, 2040, & 3040), all Marantz SR series AVRs and AV pre/pros, and the top-of-the-line Denon AVR.

Edited to add: these days, only the entry-level AVRs are limited to 5.1 channels. The feature-full AVRs all supply 7.1 channels or more. You don't have to use all of those channels, though. They work just as well when configured to drive fewer speakers.


----------



## lhorwinkle (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the information.

Actually, I need four channels ... but five is the minimum, so that's what I use. The center channel is idle. I don't need more channels, and I definitely don't want to spend a lot on high-end equipment.

I guess I'll look for a used unit of 2011-ish vintage.


----------

